# show question



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

What does "Best of Variety" mean?


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Since poodles come in three sizes Toy, Miniature, Standard each competes for "Best of Variety" for that size. At a poodle specialty dog show each Best of Variety would then go on an compete against each other for "Best of Breed" at the show. I hope explained that well enough for you to help.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! Makes perfect sense.


----------

